# HOLEY CR**



## Captain Ahab (Jan 30, 2008)

Doing some work in my home office today - it is super windy, winds over 50mph according to the radio.

I here a loud, bang and figure it is just the trash cans blowing around. Look out the window an i see a minnow trap rolling across the side yard _-"hmmmm, where did that come from, those are stored in the boat?"_

I take a look at the drive and, "hey, where is the boat?" Looked a little further and SOB, there it is.

Mind you this is not a small boat - 16" MirroCraft with a 25hp outboard and console. I cannot lift it by myself. I am gonna leave it until the wind dies down.

Lucky for me it appear to be a clean flip. no damage to the motor or lower unit at all. I think I have a few broken rod holder. Now i have a great excuse to re-build


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2008)

Man! Thats crazy! No Tie downs for the trailer?


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 30, 2008)

Q: How many lawyers does it take to tie down a boat?

A:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 30, 2008)

Jim said:


> Man! Thats crazy! No Tie downs for the trailer?



Yeah I have tie downs - one of the other members here borrowed the strap and when he returned it I figured I would just put it on when I moved it. The boat is freaking heavy, takes two people just to move it to re-position on the trailer!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 30, 2008)

That's crazy.. we had terrible wind and storms here last night. Lots of trees down windows broken and even some roofs off. Anyway no damage here although I gained a couple of trash cans one of which ended up in my back yard which has a 6ft. fence :lol:


----------



## Nickk (Jan 30, 2008)

whoa!
insane!


Dampeoples.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 30, 2008)

that is crazy, so who wants to take the pond stalker out... :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL............You big DUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!! It takes 3 minutes to put some ratchet straps on it, now your gonna spend 1/2 day gathering up a few guys to flip the dang thing over


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 30, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> LOL............You big DUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!! It takes 3 minutes to put some ratchet straps on it, now your gonna spend 1/2 day gathering up a few guys to flip the dang thing over



Thanks - I feel sooooo much better now


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 30, 2008)

esquired said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > LOL............You big DUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!! It takes 3 minutes to put some ratchet straps on it, now your gonna spend 1/2 day gathering up a few guys to flip the dang thing over
> ...



Thats what im here for!!!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn...I should have put my dad's trail cameras in your driveway, I would have loved to see your boat in action :lol:


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats a boat? I thought that was a recycling recepticle.


----------



## redbug (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW sorry to hear about the minnow,, I guess she thought it was a seaplane.... 
I ran out and checked to see if my boat blew off the the trailer. 
It's still there I don't think that I could lift it back on with out A bunch of help

Wayne


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 30, 2008)

I took my straps off for the winter and my boat is just sitting on the trailer. Now you have me thinking..... :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, at least there was no damage. The wind didn't seem to bother the fence railings next to the boat. You might want to put them in the boat when you get it back on the trailer :wink:


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Look at it this way. Had you had straps on it, you would have to be pulling the trailer off the mess too. 

Now, I have to ask this though. I can see loaning out your transom straps, but why did you undo the winch? Someone borrow it too?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 30, 2008)

Winch was not a strap - just a rope. 

The rope snapped when it flipped!!!!! It did pick up the trailer and move that as well, the whole thing must have tipped.

I checked, the boat weighs in at over 500 lbs plus the 25 Evinrude which is around 150lbs - that was some wind.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 31, 2008)

So your saying 650+lbs...whats your point. Hook up Gromit up to the boat and throw a frisbee towards the trailer. I am sure she has the power to move that little bit of weight.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 31, 2008)

Now's as good of a time to wax the bottom as any.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Jake - Gromit is not cooperating. Get yourself back home - I need help getting this back on the trailer!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmmmm, what if you flipped the trailer over on top of the boat, put all the straps on tight, then flipped the entire thing back upright :-k 

Just a thought :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 31, 2008)

Good idea WW - i might try that.

Of course, the trailer is even more weight, so I might need a crane :shock:


----------



## Popeye (Jan 31, 2008)

Dad and I used to put his heavy old fiberglass double hulled trihull 14' boat out in the yard to wax it. To put it back on the trailer we flipped it over, wet the bunks and pushed and cranked it back on the trailer.


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2008)

Or you could judt flip it over, fill it with dirt and throw some plants in there, I've seen that before. :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 31, 2008)

Jim said:


> Or you could judt flip it over, fill it with dirt and throw some plants in there, I've seen that before. :shock:



Hmmmm:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 31, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Dad and I used to put his heavy old fiberglass double hulled trihull 14' boat out in the yard to wax it. To put it back on the trailer we flipped it over, wet the bunks and pushed and cranked it back on the trailer.



That's really not a bad idea. Flip the boat over, then position the trailer in front of it, block the wheels real well, tilt the trailer where the tongue is in the air, wet the bunks, and crank it back on, and as the weight moves forward the trailer will set itself down (with someone assisiting in the lowering). A buddy of mine sprays Pam on his bunks and it sure assists in launching/loading. He has a 1542 Lowe jon.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds good - Still will take at least 4 people to flip the boat over. I have to be careful not to damage the lower unit on the outboard

I have a few friends who "volunteered" coming tomorrow evening to help

Will take pics


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 31, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > Dad and I used to put his heavy old fiberglass double hulled trihull 14' boat out in the yard to wax it. To put it back on the trailer we flipped it over, wet the bunks and pushed and cranked it back on the trailer.
> ...



I've read the somewhere before!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 31, 2008)

Can you remove the motor first? That would reduce the weight, and eliminate any possible damage to the motor.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 31, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Can you remove the motor first? That would reduce the weight, and eliminate any possible damage to the motor.



Nope - there is no way I can get it off with the boat on it!

We will just flip it and rest it back on the trailer - 4 people can do it easy

I HOPE!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 31, 2008)

> Nope - there is no way I can get it off with the boat on it!




Hmmm, I'm just guessing that the motor is bolted to the stern. Looking at the pic there appears to be enough room to lay on the ground and loosen and then remove the bolts. Before that I'd place some blocks of wood under the sides of the boat to hold it where it is prior to removing bolts. After that it's a matter of lifting the boat away from the motor; leave the bow on the ground until you clear the motor and flip/roll it in one motion, while someone else drags the motor away from the boat. Just another thought, and trying to save some back pain


----------



## pbw (Jan 31, 2008)

We have 60 mph winds here cause of that storm....


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 31, 2008)

We just came back from Home Depot. This wind is insanity. At one end of the parking lot, there is a 30 foot retaining wall, dropping down right at the edge. They have a 5 foot double bar guard rail, and a 10 foot chain link fence. Y'all know all those premade barns and storage buildings? Well, they are set up in the row of spaces by the drop off. Well, we roll in, and there are 3 or 4 employees walking around, and shouting to each other. We go in, and they tell us that a couple of the buildings have blown over. The cheap plastic ones have disassembled, and all the pieces are flat up against the fence, and a couple of the 10 by 12 or so single story buildings have blown OVER the 10 foot fence, and came crashing down the other side. The larger buildings used to be 3 feet away from the edge. Now, they are up against this guard rail. 

Then, we are trying to load up the lumber, and they have all these stacks of 4 x 6 hardeeboard underneath the dry loading area. These sheets looked as if they were going to lift off at any minute. Then, I have a 16 foot 4 x 4 on my shoulder, and a large piece of the packaging broke off, and came toward me, while I thought I was about to get pounded by a piece of hardeeboard. Now, I am not real maneuverable with a board on my shoulder, so I about had a problem, but luckily I managed to keep on all 2 feet, without really hurting myself.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 31, 2008)

We had some nasty winds like that the night before last. :shock:


----------



## Popeye (Jan 31, 2008)

Wife and I stopped by the store the other afternoon and noticed it was 50 degrees on her rearview mirror and 20 minutes later when we came out it was freezing rain/sleet and 35 degrees. 2 miles later it was 32 degrees.

Come on cold! Make some more ice on the lakes!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks to the strong arms and good hearts of Mr. Fish and Mr. Shizzy (Hey Shamoo, should that be Mr. Mr. Fish?) the boat is back on the trailer no worse for the trip!

Some water did get under the cowling on the motor, so I will be spraying CRC after I let it dry all day tomorrow to prevent rust.

A big Thank You to Mr. Fish and Shizzy for their help


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 2, 2008)

Just don't forget the CRC like you forgot to return the straps :lol:


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 2, 2008)

No problem Dave. It actually worked out well since the mrs. had to do some shopping up your area.


----------



## Gamefisher (Feb 3, 2008)

Glad you got it done, and sorry I couldn't make it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 3, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Just don't forget the CRC like you forgot to return the straps :lol:



Done 

and DONE!


----------

